# Excessive drooling?



## racerdj944 (Feb 19, 2013)

We have been crate training Redd who is about 4 months old. My wife works from home so he goes in for about 30 minutes in the morning, and then in the evening if we leave for dinner or run and errand. The door is always open. But when it is closed, when we get home to let him out it doesn't matter if he has been in there 30 minutes or 1.5 hours he is soaked with drool. All over his chest plate, front side of harness, front legs and the floor of the cage is literally pooled up with drool. Need advice. Next week he will have to be in for about 1.5 -2 hours a couple days as my wife will be gone. Thanks!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

There's probably not a lot you can do to solve the problem by next week, but his drooling is a good indicator that he's nervous about the crate and would benefit from some fun training sessions. The three main things that helped my dog like her crate were 



, using the crate in the car, and her maturing over time. 

Do you have any idea if he's physically throwing a tantrum when crated? If so, he's too worked up for my next suggestions to help. If he's calmer, a kong filled with some food, background music, a blanket over the crate, or a ticking clock may all help distract him from loneliness. 

It takes longer for some to relax in the crate, but rest assured that with time and consistent training, he'll get there.


----------

